

FrogPad 2, one handed keyboard rises from the depths of Vaporware and stickers - cordite
http://www.frogpad2.com/

======
yaddayadda
One of the videos they link to
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xl5qn...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xl5qnJ3hjBs))
highlights a lot of different concerns. Among the obvious were the shortcut
keys (e.g., Ctrl-Z) and the reviewers losing the ability to switch their
screen to full screen. I'm not seeing these problems address on the frogpad
page.

------
cordite
Note, the stickers refer to the previous $60 or so product which provided some
overlays on the magic trackpad.

They apparently launched the new product site (not the product itself) on Jan
1, 2014.

